# Hello



## stuby

Just wanted to stop in and say hi to you all. I'm new to the hobby and been looking at some different fish. Was thinking of getting some of them zebra placos. Do you think 10 would do ok in a 5gal tank....... :twisted: 

Okay....not funny, but had you thinking! I've been keeping fish for about 10 or so years. Recently I've got into plecos, and yes I have a vary strange sense of humor! Well that's a little about me, hope I get to know all of you!


----------



## dprUsh83

Hey stuby, welcome aboard! Your background will be beneficial to us all, and you've also found a good place with a lot of experts (Notice I never claimed to be one :lol.

Any pics of your fish?


----------



## Amphitrite

Hi Stuby, welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## stuby

Thanks for the quick welcome katherine73 and dprUsh83! 
I'm still trying to figure out how to post pics on this site....but yes I have a lot of pics of my plecs. I'll try and post some once I figure out how!


----------



## Amphitrite

Here you go  

Simply click "Upload picture" when posting. The picture choosing box will pop up. Click "choose" to locate the picture file on your computer and once it is selected click "send". You should then see the image. Click "standard" insertion type and the picture box will close. You will see a line of text in your post that looks something like this:

img]http://www.fishforum.com/userpix/YOURPICTUREFILE[/img

When you click the "Preview" button below the posting window, you will see that this line of text actually inserts your picture which is now stored on the server. It may sound complicated to do, but you will find it is pretty simple once you've done it once or twice.


----------



## stuby

Thanks Katherine.....I'll give it a try.... 8)


----------



## rev

stuby said:


> Was thinking of getting some of them zebra placos. Do you think 10 would do ok in a 5gal tank....... :twisted:
> 
> I have a vary strange sense of humor!


Giday stuby. That setup sounds good but you'll need a few midswimmers. Pirahna make great tankmates for zebras. 

Welcome aboard mate !!


----------



## Biarsha

:wave: G'Day Stuby and welcome to the forum


----------



## stuby

Thanks Rev, maybe I'll pick them up this weekend after I set the tank up... :jk: 

Good to see ya Rev, glad to see you haven't lost your sence of humor!


----------



## stuby

Thanks Biarsha, good to be here!


----------



## joeshmoe

welcome


----------



## stuby

Thanks Joe!


----------



## girlofgod

hi stuby! welcome to the forum! i know i'm late, but better late than never!

Bri


----------



## stuby

It's never to late, thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Alexis

stuby said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say hi to you all. I'm new to the hobby and been looking at some different fish. Was thinking of getting some of them zebra placos. Do you think 10 would do ok in a 5gal tank....... :twisted:


Yes, of course. But don't forget that you need to add an Oscar into the mix to join all those little bottom dwellers. The 10 would just look too bare!

Okay, I admit it, I have a sick sense of humor. :roll: 

BTW,
HI!!!


----------



## stuby

Well i don't have any Oscars but would a pike cichlid work! :lol: 

Thank for the welcome Alexis! Good to see i'm not the only one with a sick sense of humor. :tongue:


----------



## Lupin

Alexis said:


> Yes, of course. But don't forget that you need to add an Oscar into the mix to join all those little bottom dwellers. The 10 would just look too bare!


:bluelaugh: Great advice.:thumbsup:


> Okay, I admit it, I have a sick sense of humor. :roll:


Sick? Of course not.:mrgreen: I love your great sense of humor.:thumbsup:

I missed greeting Stuby.  
Hi Stuby.:wave:


----------



## joeshmoe

i feel like greeting stupy one more time. hello there stuby


----------



## Tracy

Welcome to the forum Stuby!! Seriously, when I first read your question about 10 zebra plecs in a 5 gallon tank, I nearly fainted! Glad to hear you are actually a person with common sense.


----------



## stuby

Maraming salamat Blue  

Thanks again Joe, good to be here :thumbsup: 

Thanks Tracy!! To be honest I have a few zebras (all fry)...and no there not in a 5gal tank! :lol:


----------



## Lupin

stuby said:


> Maraming salamat Blue


:shock2: How did you know that language, Stuby?:blink:
On 2nd thought, I think I'm going to lie down.:blueshake:


----------



## Bristle nose

stuby said:


> I've got into plecos, and yes I have a vary strange sense of humor!


That reminds me of me! :lol:


----------



## stuby

Don't be to impressed Blue, my Tagalog isn't that good!


----------

